# 2 fatties and alot of pics



## lennyluminum (May 16, 2009)

The first one is a cheesesteak fattie 
1 lb jimmy dean
1 lb rib-eye sliced thin
1/2 onion chopped small
8 oz provalone cheese ( should have used more )
I cooked the steak and onions in some worcestershire sauce then putr donw some cheese then the steak and onions then more cheese. Rooled it all up and on to the smoker.

the second fattie is a blue Barrie pancake fattie.
1 lb jimmy dean ( should have used maple )
4 pancakes
syrup  
cooked the pancakes cut them up and rooled them into the fattie with some syurp in there too.







my helper #1

and helper #2


----------



## lennyluminum (May 16, 2009)

first on off was the cheesesteak

next was the pancakes


----------



## benjaminr (May 16, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## irishteabear (May 16, 2009)

You're off to a good start.


----------



## slanted88 (May 16, 2009)

I'd hafta say that looks really dang good!


----------



## bbq engineer (May 16, 2009)

Love the Cheese Steak Fattie. I bet that thing was awesome!


----------



## iadubber (May 17, 2009)

Cheesesteak one sounds awesome! I like my bacon crispy though on my fatties. Cute little helper too. I'm expecting a helper in June to mold into my smoke assistant.


----------



## fire it up (May 17, 2009)

Both look great Lenny!  Nice job.
Glad the cheesesteak fattie turned out.
Didn't know you were doing the pancake one too, looked mighty fine as well.
Points to you for a beautiful fattie smoke.


----------



## bigsteve (May 17, 2009)




----------



## fourthwind (May 17, 2009)

They both look awesome.  Now I can guess the cheese steak was great, but how was the flavor of the pancake fattie?  I am really suprised how well the pancakes held up.


----------



## lennyluminum (May 18, 2009)

thanks guys 

The pancake one was good but the best thing i've ever ate.

Now the cheese steak one was awesome!!! The only thing I will do different next time ( oh yea there will be a next time for this one.) Is use more cheese. I used 8oz of provolone I should have used at least 1 lb  to 1 1/2 lbs.

I used oak for my wood and smoked at around 230 - 250. I think it took about 3hrs but I lost track after about 3/4 of my bottle was gone and my brother came over to shoot the **** with me.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 18, 2009)

Nice job Lenny.  loving that cheesesteak fattie.


----------



## fourthwind (May 18, 2009)

Try smoking it at 300 for about 2 hours.  The bacon gets nice and crisp on the outside.


----------



## lennyluminum (May 18, 2009)

will do thanks for the tip


----------



## jaye220 (May 18, 2009)

Looks real good...especially the cheesesteak.  I gotta get another fatty on the smoker soon.


----------



## jjrokkett (May 19, 2009)

Those look great - gotta try that cheesesteak fattie!

So much to do but so little time.....


----------



## grothe (May 19, 2009)

Great job on the fatties Lenny...the cheesesteak looks killer!!


----------



## beer (May 19, 2009)

Looks awesome! gotta love those pancake fatties!


----------



## the dude abides (May 20, 2009)

Both are some fine looking fatties.  Nice work!


----------

